# In zwischenablage kopieren



## Battleju (26. Aug 2017)

Hi,

ich habe vor, ein Programm zu schreiben, dass beim Start ein String in die Zwischenablage kopiert und sich dann wieder schießt.
Im prinzip ja ganz einfach, aber ich kenne keine Methode / Weg um ein String in die Zwischenablage zu kopieren...
Es soll ungefär so aussehen:

```
public class Key{
  public static void main(String[]args){
    String s = "abc";
    zwischenablagekopieren(s);
  }
  public static void zwischenablagekopieren(String s){
    //Hier soll dann der inhalt der variable s in die zwischenablage kopiert werden.
  }
}
```

So dass ich dann nach dem ausführen der Datei in einem Textfeld dann nur noch Strg+v machen muss, damit Der Inhalt von der Variable s im Textfeld ist.

Kann mir da bitte Jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke im Vorraus.

lg bttl


----------



## Leon_2001 (26. Aug 2017)

Ich denke, du suchst folgendes:
http://blog.mynotiz.de/programmieren/mit-java-etwas-in-die-zwischenablage-schreiben-437/


----------



## Battleju (26. Aug 2017)

Danke, genau das habe ich gesucht!


----------

